# Got my first tattoo done.



## scooby

Got it done this afternoon. Its been years of dreaming of getting this done, and I finally went for it. Took about 4 hours. I'm already keen on getting at least 2 more, which I already have ideas for.


----------



## CNikki

Awesome. What's the tattoo of?


----------



## scooby

CNikki said:


> Awesome. What's the tattoo of?


Its a crow, on my forearm.


----------



## Vip3r

Congrats! Sounds like a cool tattoo. I am looking forward to getting my first one soon as well.


----------



## scooby

Vip3r said:


> Congrats! Sounds like a cool tattoo. I am looking forward to getting my first one soon as well.


Thanks. Yeah I love it. Really happy with it. Do you know what you'll get yet?


----------



## Vip3r

scooby said:


> Thanks. Yeah I love it. Really happy with it. Do you know what you'll get yet?


I am going to get a Dragon Ball Z character on my upper arm. I just haven't decided on which character yet, haha.


----------



## BeautyandRage

Pics.


----------



## scooby

Vip3r said:


> I am going to get a Dragon Ball Z character on my upper arm. I just haven't decided on which character yet, haha.


If I were to get a Dragonball Z character (which I think is a really cool idea) I'd get Perfect Cell, Piccolo, or even Shenron. Or kid Goku on nimbus. But those are what I'd do on myself.



BeautyandRage said:


> Pics.


I feel too self conscious to post it in a thread. If anyone wants to see, pm and I'll send.


----------



## Vip3r

scooby said:


> If I were to get a Dragonball Z character (which I think is a really cool idea) I'd get Perfect Cell, Piccolo, or even Shenron. Or kid Goku on nimbus. But those are what I'd do on myself.


Thanks, I hadn't thought of kid Goku on nimbus, that is a good one! I have considered Shenron, I think that would look really cool.


----------



## scooby

Oh god. Is so itchy. And flaky. The itch is so annoying. Is normal though.


----------



## KotaBear96

scooby said:


> Oh god. Is so itchy. And flaky. The itch is so annoying. Is normal though.


Very normal. Try not to touch it and whatever you do don't pick any off, or you will loose the colour.


----------



## KotaBear96

Vip3r said:


> Thanks, I hadn't thought of kid Goku on nimbus, that is a good one! I have considered Shenron, I think that would look really cool.


What about Goku riding the green dragon? That would look pretty badass.


----------



## andretti

Congrats on the new tat.forearm tats are dope. Who did it , did you go to a shop. I want to get a couple but don't have the money .


----------



## scooby

KotaBear96 said:


> Very normal. Try not to touch it and whatever you do don't pick any off, or you will loose the colour.


So far so good with resisting picking any off. Only time I touch it is to put ointment or sunscreen on it. Damn its hard to resist though.



andretti said:


> Congrats on the new tat.forearm tats are dope. Who did it , did you go to a shop. I want to get a couple but don't have the money .


Yeah I went to a shop. I searched online for a bunch of artists in my city (Brisbane, Aus) and went to all their instagrams, and chose the best place from there. I'll probably do the other side of my forearm next, then go up.


----------



## KotaBear96

*So far so good with resisting picking any off. Only time I touch it is to put ointment or sunscreen on it. Damn its hard to resist though.

Yeah I went to a shop. I searched online for a bunch of artists in my city (Brisbane, Aus) and went to all their instagrams, and chose the best place from there. I'll probably do the other side of my forearm next, then go up.*

Your doing well then I picked my scab off lol

How much did you pay and for what size? I live near there and checked out OffYaTree and they seem reliable but too expensive.


----------



## scooby

KotaBear96 said:


> *So far so good with resisting picking any off. Only time I touch it is to put ointment or sunscreen on it. Damn its hard to resist though.
> 
> Yeah I went to a shop. I searched online for a bunch of artists in my city (Brisbane, Aus) and went to all their instagrams, and chose the best place from there. I'll probably do the other side of my forearm next, then go up.*
> 
> Your doing well then I picked my scab off lol
> 
> How much did you pay and for what size? I live near there and checked out OffYaTree and they seem reliable but too expensive.


Around 4 hours it took and ended up being $550 all up for maybe 11 inch long crow. About 3 quarters of my forearm. Basically if I look down at my arm, it covers it all except the wrist. Which is perfect due to me using wrist straps and stuff for working out.

Near Brisbane? I hadn't heard of OffYaTree, so I'm checking them out now, their artists. I love having as many artists to choose out of as possible.


----------



## Kevin001

Congrats


----------



## birddookie

Vip3r said:


> Thanks, I hadn't thought of kid Goku on nimbus, that is a good one! I have considered Shenron, I think that would look really cool.


This looks nice. I wanted to get one with him flying around Shenron on the Nimbus, but this is cool.


----------



## Vip3r

KotaBear96 said:


> What about Goku riding the green dragon? That would look pretty badass.


Good idea! I am definitely leaning toward incorporating Shenron in some way.



birddookie said:


> This looks nice. I wanted to get one with him flying around Shenron on the Nimbus, but this is cool.


That would be awesome. Very cool pic!


----------



## birddookie

@*Vip3r*

Didn't know if you wanted DB Goku or DBZ Goku, here is one of him riding shenron










Here's another one, it looks like it might've been in the Manga.


----------



## Vip3r

birddookie said:


> @*Vip3r*
> 
> Didn't know if you wanted DB Goku or DBZ Goku, here is one of him riding shenron


Awesome, thanks! I really like the bottom one. Yeah, I am thinking of going with kid Goku. I love the original Dragon Ball.


----------



## KotaBear96

scooby said:


> Around 4 hours it took and ended up being $550 all up for maybe 11 inch long crow. About 3 quarters of my forearm. Basically if I look down at my arm, it covers it all except the wrist. Which is perfect due to me using wrist straps and stuff for working out.
> 
> Near Brisbane? I hadn't heard of OffYaTree, so I'm checking them out now, their artists. I love having as many artists to choose out of as possible.


Damn that must of hurt like hell for 4 hours, mine only took about 30 minutes.
OffYaTree is on Queen Street kind of sketchy vibes cause its underground, but they are very ligit and professional.


----------



## scooby

KotaBear96 said:


> Damn that must of hurt like hell for 4 hours, mine only took about 30 minutes.
> OffYaTree is on Queen Street kind of sketchy vibes cause its underground, but they are very ligit and professional.


Oh god yes it did. The lining wasnt too bad but the shading felt like razorblades. I'll do it all again though with my next tattoos I want. What'd you get? Or do you have more than one.


----------



## scooby

Kevin001 said:


> Congrats


Cheers.



Danielle87 said:


> Are you getting a sleeve or what


Yeah probably. Piece by piece.


----------



## KotaBear96

scooby said:


> Oh god yes it did. The lining wasnt too bad but the shading felt like razorblades. I'll do it all again though with my next tattoos I want. What'd you get? Or do you have more than one.


 Just have a small one of my star sign (Taurus) I really want more, just need to save. I totally agree the outlining felt like nothing but when they started filling in wow that hurt alot.


----------



## KotaBear96

birddookie said:


> @*Vip3r*
> 
> Didn't know if you wanted DB Goku or DBZ Goku, here is one of him riding shenron
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's another one, it looks like it might've been in the Manga.


Lil Goku is soooo cute! 2nd one for the win.


----------



## Suchness

If I was to get a tattoo I would get a big black and white yin yang symbol on my back.


----------



## birddookie

@*Kotabear*96

Definitely second one looks more well drawn, and not as much work for the artist to do, getting a background, Dragonballs and clouds put in would probably increase the time by a good bit. Haha knew that image was familiar, I read the manga a while back, and remember seeing that picture.


----------



## scooby

To be honest guys and girls, I think we should all just get kid Goku tattoos.


Edit: But no, I think my next one will be astronaut + space related. I've already got a very specific idea set out. Same arm. Just putting different themed pieces up and down it.


kid Goku is a really badass idea though.


----------



## shyraclifford

did it hurt at all? would you do it again? i want a small spider tattoo above my breast but everybody tells me very painful. is it bearable?


----------



## scooby

shyraclifford said:


> did it hurt at all? would you do it again? i want a small spider tattoo above my breast but everybody tells me very painful. is it bearable?


Not gonna lie, it hurt a lot. Especially the shading, for me. Basically, it felt like razorblades cutting my forearm up for a few hours. But for me it was tolerable even though it hurt a lot. Unlike a tooth-ache or ear-ache which bother the heck out of me.

If you get a small one, you only have to put up with the pain for a tiny bit. And who knows, maybe it'll hurt less for you than it did me.


----------



## scooby

Screw it. I'll post it up. I feel like it. This is freshly done by a couple minutes.










Gotta do my outer forearm next.


----------



## Vip3r

scooby said:


> Screw it. I'll post it up. I feel like it. This is freshly done by a couple minutes.


Looks awesome! I love the detail of the feathers.

@*Kotabear96* your turn, let's see your tattoo. :grin2:

Someone should make a tattoo thread. I would love to see more SAS'ers tattoos.


----------



## Ms kim

Vip3r said:


> Congrats! Sounds like a cool tattoo. I am looking forward to getting my first one soon as well.


What for? In time you'll be an old man with tattoos. Your grandkids will make a joke out of you.


----------



## Vip3r

Ms kim said:


> What for? In time you'll be an old man with tattoos. Your grandkids will make a joke out of you.


Go back to your island. Nobody asked for your discrimination or judgement.
Who said I was having kids or grandkids?! :roll Also, I have never made fun of any of my elder relatives with tattoos, I respect them.


----------



## Ms kim

Vip3r said:


> Go back to your island. Nobody asked for your discrimination or judgement.
> Who said I was having kids or grandkids?! :roll Also, I have never made fun of any of my elder relatives with tattoos, I respect them.


I'm still on my island. So why did you say I must go back there? You can't even insult properly. :grin2:


----------



## Vip3r

Ms kim said:


> You can't even insult properly. :grin2:


You're right, I am not good at insulting people. I try not to make a practice of it like you.


----------



## Ms kim

Oh wow! This grandma is so cool!


----------



## JerryAndSports

I want tattoos on my wrist saying believe and trust.


----------



## scooby

Ms kim said:


> What for? In time you'll be an old man with tattoos. Your grandkids will make a joke out of you.


Yikes... Why are you coming into this thread being so rude?


----------



## Avalyn

scooby said:


> Near Brisbane? I hadn't heard of OffYaTree, so I'm checking them out now, their artists. I love having as many artists to choose out of as possible.


There's a place in North Lakes called Lake Eden Tattoo Gallery, if you haven't checked them out yet, that have some really good artists there too. My friend's gone there twice but she only got small minimalistic tattoos so I wouldn't know what the price is for larger projects but I've seen some of their work and their basically on the same level as the bigger places in the city.

That tattoo looks really cool btw.


----------



## scooby

Avalyn said:


> There's a place in North Lakes called Lake Eden Tattoo Gallery, if you haven't checked them out yet, that have some really good artists there too. My friend's gone there twice but she only got small minimalistic tattoos so I wouldn't know what the price is for larger projects but I've seen some of their work and their basically on the same level as the bigger places in the city.
> 
> That tattoo looks really cool btw.


Thank you. I love it.

I checked that place out, there is some nice work done there. I saw a really cool phoenix on their page. It's a bit of a drive though to get there, for me. About 1 hour one way. It takes me around 30 mins to get to Brisbane CBD from the south. I could probably look for places towards Gold Coast too. I'm guessing there are plenty actually. there is an absolutely amazing parlor down there that I'm aware of called Garage Ink Manor. Their deposits are much more expensive, and probably their hourly rate. But their work is soooo detailed and top notch.


----------



## KotaBear96

Vip3r said:


> Go back to your island. Nobody asked for your discrimination or judgement.
> Who said I was having kids or grandkids?! :roll Also, I have never made fun of any of my elder relatives with tattoos, I respect them.


Crush em 17!


----------



## KotaBear96

Vip3r said:


> Looks awesome! I love the detail of the feathers.
> 
> @*Kotabear96* your turn, let's see your tattoo. :grin2:
> 
> Someone should make a tattoo thread. I would love to see more SAS'ers tattoos.


Hahaha nah mine looks pathetic compared to his


----------



## KotaBear96

scooby said:


> Screw it. I'll post it up. I feel like it. This is freshly done by a couple minutes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gotta do my outer forearm next.


Thats awesome, is there a meaning behind it?


----------



## scooby

KotaBear96 said:


> Thats awesome, is there a meaning behind it?


There's a few reasons why I connect with crows. Main one being crows signified to me life. There was a big time period where I was extremely depressed, self-harming and suicidal. I would stay up all night constantly in conflict with these thoughts and feelings and fall asleep in the early morning. There's these crows that live in the big eucalyptus tree in the backyard. When the sun would come up, the crows would caw loudly and constantly. It was like a reminder that I made it through another night of those thoughts, and I'd go to sleep and do it all again. So now I'm taking one with me for life. The necklace to me is a symbol that reminds me of someone. Someone very special to me that was also with me during dark times. There are some crows that have been known to give gifts to people if they are friendly with them, so its giving me this reminder. Theres also a couple other lesser connections for me, but they are a bit hard to explain. Oh, and I put the crow there to cover up a bunch of scars. Missed a couple though.

I also just think crows are so interesting to watch. I watch them a lot, especially when they are in car parks messing around with rubbish.


----------



## Ms kim

scooby said:


> Yikes... Why are you coming into this thread being so rude?


Not getting a compliment from me. Sorry.

For those who don't have a tattoo:

Your skin is beautiful just as it is. And I truly hope that you will let it remain that way, always. There is nothing to be gained by putting a marking on your skin.

Some of the symbols that you think are so cool, are actually evil. Do some research. Who knows all the curses that it will bring those foolish enough to put such things on their bodies?

Even a Christian who tattoos a scripture or the cross on their bodies is not suppose to do such things, because God says we must not be conformed to this world.

*Yikes OP no compliments from me. No way.* Please send me the link so I can read the SAS guidelines where it says: do not put your rude opinions in tattoo threads. Wouldn't want to get banned, ya know?


----------



## scooby

Ms kim said:


> Not getting a compliment from me. Sorry.
> 
> For those who don't have a tattoo:
> 
> Your skin is beautiful just as it is. And I truly hope that you will let it remain that way, always. There is nothing to be gained by putting a marking on your skin.
> 
> Some of the symbols that you think are so cool, are actually evil. Do some research. Who knows all the curses that it will bring those foolish enough to put such things on their bodies?
> 
> Even a Christian who tattoos a scripture or the cross on their bodies is not suppose to do such things, because God says we must not be conformed to this world.
> 
> *Yikes OP no compliments from me. No way.* Please send me the link so I can read the SAS guidelines where it says: do not put your rude opinions in tattoo threads. Wouldn't want to get banned, ya know?


Lmao. Didn't ask for a compliment from you. And it would mean absolutely nothing to get a compliment from you after your hocus pocus fearmongering just now revealed your state of mind. That was a hilarious rant btw. But generally people try be pleasant. Guess that was too much to expect from you.


----------



## Ms kim

scooby said:


> Lmao. Didn't ask for a compliment from you. And it would mean absolutely nothing to get a compliment from you after your hocus pocus fearmongering just now revealed your state of mind. That was a hilarious rant btw. But generally people try be pleasant. Guess that was too much to expect from you.


 I'm feeling so hurt right now that you didn't expect a compliment from me.

Oh wow what did it reveal about the state of my mind. Please tell me more, I awaite your expert opinion.

You think my "rant" was hilarious? OK then, allow me to rant, why accuse me of being rude?

Please allow me to continue being amusing.

The "hocus pocus" I talk about, are from God. I will have no regrets in the end. And I love to tell others to follow the teachings of God, because in following them, we will have God's blessings.

I am not ashamed of what I believe. Want to comment further on the state of my mind? go ahead, I won't contradict you. You think my rant is hilarious, laugh some more.


----------



## Ms kim

Thread Closed.
Reason: OP's tattoo too ugly to look at.


----------



## riverbird

scooby said:


> Screw it. I'll post it up. I feel like it. This is freshly done by a couple minutes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gotta do my outer forearm next.


That looks awesome! Congrats on your first tattoo. 



Ms kim said:


> Thread Closed.
> Reason: OP's tattoo too ugly to look at.


Yikes. You should probably work on being a more pleasant human being.


----------



## Vip3r

Ms kim said:


> NPlease send me the link so I can read the SAS guidelines where it says: do not put your rude opinions in tattoo threads. Wouldn't want to get banned, ya know?





Ms kim said:


> Thread Closed.
> Reason: OP's tattoo too ugly to look at.


Welp, if you didn't break any guidelines before then you certainly have now.


----------



## Ms kim

riverbird said:


> That looks awesome! Congrats on your first tattoo.
> 
> Yikes. You should probably work on being a more pleasant human being.


I Know you're seeking an argument, but I'm not interested. Have a lovely day.


----------



## 3stacks

scooby said:


> Screw it. I'll post it up. I feel like it. This is freshly done by a couple minutes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gotta do my outer forearm next.


 looks good!


----------



## Ms kim

Vip3r said:


> Welp, if you didn't break any guidelines before then you certainly have now.


You are not a nice person. Please work on becoming a pleasant human being.


----------



## Ms kim

sooo cute! (Not you. Was referring to the image)


----------



## Vip3r

Ms kim said:


> You are not a nice person. Please work on becoming a pleasant human being.


I am not a nice person. :lol You came in this thread insulting and arguing with everyone.
I am done, this is my last reply to you. Have a nice life.


----------



## Ms kim

Vip3r said:


> I am not a nice person. :lol You came in this thread insulting and arguing with everyone.
> I am done, this is my last reply to you. Have a nice life.


Now that you'll be avoiding me, don't know what I'll do. Please let's do this again soon.


----------



## Ms kim

Ms kim said:


> Not getting a compliment from me. Sorry.
> 
> For those who don't have a tattoo:
> 
> Your skin is beautiful just as it is. And I truly hope that you will let it remain that way, always. There is nothing to be gained by putting a marking on your skin.
> 
> Some of the symbols that you think are so cool, are actually evil. Do some research. Who knows all the curses that it will bring those foolish enough to put such things on their bodies?
> 
> Even a Christian who tattoos a scripture or the cross on their bodies is not suppose to do such things, because God says we must not be conformed to this world.
> 
> *Yikes OP no compliments from me. No way.* Please send me the link so I can read the SAS guidelines where it says: do not put your rude opinions in tattoo threads. Wouldn't want to get banned, ya know?


I was actually done right here by the way. Then got distracted.


----------



## andretti

scooby said:


> Screw it. I'll post it up. I feel like it. This is freshly done by a couple minutes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gotta do my outer forearm next.


thats really good work man. how much did that run you ?

I want to get one of my tattoos covered up , i have some script writing on my forearm that i want to get rid of. nothing near as nice as yours. here is a pic i have that shows it from afar. I have two other tats , one on each of my upper arms of my initials that I like.

[UR
OPTIONS


----------



## 0589471

scooby said:


> Screw it. I'll post it up. I feel like it. This is freshly done by a couple minutes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gotta do my outer forearm next.


that is REALLY nice!!! I love it. Very detailed.


----------



## 0589471

Ms kim said:


> Oh wow! This grandma is so cool!


If you don't like tattoos, you certainly don't have to post in here thank you.


----------



## scooby

riverbird said:


> That looks awesome! Congrats on your first tattoo.





3stacks said:


> looks good!





A Toxic Butterfly said:


> that is REALLY nice!!! I love it. Very detailed.





andretti said:


> thats really good work man. how much did that run you ?


Thanks everyone. Nice to know a few people like it.
@andretti It cost me $550 in my currency (AUD).


----------



## NotFullyHere

@scooby,

Nice looking tat! It shows good taste, I think.

Best,

NFH


----------



## KotaBear96

scooby said:


> There's a few reasons why I connect with crows. Main one being crows signified to me life. There was a big time period where I was extremely depressed, self-harming and suicidal. I would stay up all night constantly in conflict with these thoughts and feelings and fall asleep in the early morning. There's these crows that live in the big eucalyptus tree in the backyard. When the sun would come up, the crows would caw loudly and constantly. It was like a reminder that I made it through another night of those thoughts, and I'd go to sleep and do it all again. So now I'm taking one with me for life. The necklace to me is a symbol that reminds me of someone. Someone very special to me that was also with me during dark times. There are some crows that have been known to give gifts to people if they are friendly with them, so its giving me this reminder. Theres also a couple other lesser connections for me, but they are a bit hard to explain. Oh, and I put the crow there to cover up a bunch of scars. Missed a couple though.
> 
> I also just think crows are so interesting to watch. I watch them a lot, especially when they are in car parks messing around with rubbish.


Deep and meaningful, very nice.


----------



## KotaBear96

Ms kim said:


> Not getting a compliment from me. Sorry.
> 
> For those who don't have a tattoo:
> 
> Your skin is beautiful just as it is. And I truly hope that you will let it remain that way, always. There is nothing to be gained by putting a marking on your skin.
> 
> Some of the symbols that you think are so cool, are actually evil. Do some research. Who knows all the curses that it will bring those foolish enough to put such things on their bodies?
> 
> Even a Christian who tattoos a scripture or the cross on their bodies is not suppose to do such things, because God says we must not be conformed to this world.
> 
> *Yikes OP no compliments from me. No way.* Please send me the link so I can read the SAS guidelines where it says: do not put your rude opinions in tattoo threads. Wouldn't want to get banned, ya know?


Keep your bible bashing crap to yourself no one cares. We will put whatever we damn want on our own bodies.


----------



## Avalyn

scooby said:


> Thank you. I love it.
> 
> I checked that place out, there is some nice work done there. I saw a really cool phoenix on their page. It's a bit of a drive though to get there, for me. About 1 hour one way. It takes me around 30 mins to get to Brisbane CBD from the south. I could probably look for places towards Gold Coast too. I'm guessing there are plenty actually. there is an absolutely amazing parlor down there that I'm aware of called Garage Ink Manor. Their deposits are much more expensive, and probably their hourly rate. But their work is soooo detailed and top notch.


Oh my bad, I keep forgetting how much of a drive south is. :lol But I wouldn't stress too much about how expensive it is unless it was going way over the average rate, depending on what it is because you're getting something that lasts a lifetime and with pretty good detailing. And that place looks like it'd be worth the extra money so I'd go for it.


----------



## scooby

Avalyn said:


> Oh my bad, I keep forgetting how much of a drive south is. :lol But I wouldn't stress too much about how expensive it is unless it was going way over the average rate, depending on what it is because you're getting something that lasts a lifetime and with pretty good detailing. And that place looks like it'd be worth the extra money so I'd go for it.


Yeah exactly, you're right. If I'm getting something permanent on my body, I wouldnt want to skimp out on price. They look like they are worth the price, if I can afford it.


----------



## scooby

My 2nd one just got done this Thursday. It's a bit bigger of a piece than my first. Now to wait for heal and onto the 3rd.


----------



## SmartCar

scooby said:


> Screw it. I'll post it up. I feel like it. This is freshly done by a couple minutes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gotta do my outer forearm next.


Omg that's awesome dude:smile2:I love tats, not so thrilled about the pain good job:smile2:


----------



## Unspokentruth

Vip3r said:


> Thanks, I hadn't thought of kid Goku on nimbus, that is a good one! I have considered Shenron, I think that would look really cool.


Yea get shenron with the dragon balls


----------

